# Alphacool H14 Yellowstone auf Ryzen 2700x



## berti----1982 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo

ich habe momentan noch ein I5 3570K und würde bald aufrüsten wollen. Nun ist meine Frage an euch ob mein CPU Kühler von Alphacool da auch evtl passt. Habe da eine Halterung gefunden die man evtl ersetzten könnte. Weiß aber nicht ob das dann kompatibel ist.  

Alphacool Eissturm Halterung fuer AMD Ryzen S. AM4 inkl. Montagematerial | Eissturm | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder gleich nen neuen kaufen der für AMD geeignet ist ?


----------

